# Scosche magicMount Magnetic Electronic Mount



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah Scosche produce some pretty decently constructed amenities , and stuff .


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Smart phones have been around for so long that it seems strange that the car manufacturers haven't started adding phone mounts or phone storage spaces into the cars. I usually just put mine in one of the cup holders. But, I guess it also took them a few decades to figure out that cup holders were useful. Remember those old cup holders that you would hook onto the window slot?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

It seems kind of low where you mounted it. Does it work well in that location? Does it hold the phone tight?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

ALBERTA said:


> Then I got excited to find a CD slot mount that slides in and magnetically holds the phone, but then you of course lose the CD player (although I mostly use flash drives to play music).


That's what I have.

http://www.amazon.com/InfiniApps-Smartphones-Cradle-less-Quick-snap-technology/dp/B00DPMNNUO

LOVE IT! In fact I left it in a rental at O'Hare Airport and am waiting to get it back. I get in my car everyday and am so annoyed every time as I immediately go to throw my phone onto it. 

I have never used the CD player (probably never will) so it's a perfect fit for me. Plus just being able to throw it up there with the magnet is convenient.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Smart phones have been around for so long that it seems strange that the car manufacturers haven't started adding phone mounts or phone storage spaces into the cars. I usually just put mine in one of the cup holders. But, I guess it also took them a few decades to figure out that cup holders were useful. Remember those old cup holders that you would hook onto the window slot?


LOL yeah I remember those cup holders, they still sell those. The thing that got me is how they deleted the rear arm rest in the Eco 6MT but didn't replace the cup holders that were apart of it. Now you have a 5 passenger car with 2 cup holders as you aren't gonna securely place paper cups in the doors. 



dhpnet said:


> It seems kind of low where you mounted it. Does it work well in that location? Does it hold the phone tight?


Should be fine there, any higher and it may be a detraction.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Got mine today. It works great and it fits perfectly in that location.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Got one aswell, love it


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> It seems kind of low where you mounted it. Does it work well in that location? Does it hold the phone tight?


Like reception wise? It works great. I put it there because it was the area I felt held the phone would be most out of the way and I didn't want to put it on top of the dash. It holds the phone extremely well too. I have get to have the phone move around on it even on the roughest roads.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I have never used the CD player (probably never will) so it's a perfect fit for me. Plus just being able to throw it up there with the magnet is convenient.


Yeah, I was originally going to get the CD player mount one but I found this and it worked even better for my needs. It's still nice to have access to the CD player I guess. I think I just like it more cause it keeps the phone down lower.

I am thinking about getting a second one to stick on the back of the centre console so I can attach a tablet back there to offer my friends in car movies on road trips next summer.


----------

